# H:Lotr,Ba,Bitz,Marines,FW W:FoW,IG,???



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Title says it all, i am located in canada if you want to make a deal let me know, After an odd bit? Ask me i might just have it! I can provide pictures of all items if you are interested in buying or trading please let me know Via-Pm. I will accept Items listed at the bottom of the post in trade. 

Things i want. 
============ 
Games Workshop 
--------------------- 
Imperial Guard Valkyrie x2 
VULTURE GUNSHIP x2 
AVENGER STRIKE FIGHTER x1 
MARAUDER DESTROYER x1 
MARAUDER Bomber x1 
Any Super Heavy Guard Tank 
Leman Russ Tank's 
INCARNATE ELEMENTAL OF FIRE 

Flames of War 
------- 
German Late War Models 

Brushs 
---------- 
Windsor & Newton, Series 7 Brushes 


What I HAVE TO OFFER 
================= 


Vampires Counts 
================ 
40 Graveguard $100 (Kitbashs of empire great swords\Grave Guard Kits) 
Mannfred Von Carstien x1 $25 (metal unpainted) 
Terrorgiest x1 $35 


Blood Angels 
------------------- 
Codex Blood Angels $15 
1 Stormraven $50 
1 Stormraven with FW BA doors $60 
5 Sniper Scouts $20 
3 Scout Bikers $25 
Leamartus with jump pack $10 
Jump Pack Chaplin $10 
5 Man Blood Angel Honor Guard, Made from Sevren Loth Honor guard + Sanguinary guard jump packs. $50 (amazing paint job) 
1 Spacemarine Bike (needs front wheel) $10 

Assorted Games Workshop stuff 
------- 
10 Terminators $50 (Assorted style, great for chaos) 
1 FW Medusa Siege Gun on Artillery Carriage $100 
1 Landspeeder storm $15 (No crew) 
1 Malus Darkblade Mounted $10 
14 Assorted Marine Legs $25 
1 Legion of the Damned Trooper with Multi-Melta (Metal) $10 
3 Ravenwing Bikers(dark Veng) $20 
Tyranid Codex $15 
1 Finecast wolf lord on spur (From Wolf Rider guy kit) $15 
14 Woof Elf Dryads $20 

Notable Bits 
-------------- 
1 Predator Auto Cannon Turret 
Most of a Leman Russ battle tank on spur just ask 
metal Chaos Terminator Body 
2 Metal heresy style Jump Packs 
9 Sanguinary Guard Back Packs 
Astorath's Jump Pack x1 (metal) 
FW Chain axe x4 
FW Power Halbard 
Fw Phobos Bolter's x4 
Ask, i might just have it somewhere.... 

Lotr $150 
---------------- 
Sauron, Lord of the Ring 
Gothmog Mounted\on Foot (metal i think he is all there) 
2 Metal Morrian orc Captains (Metal also complete) 
1 Witch King on Fel Beast (plastic) 
6 Trays of Morrian Orcs (with an army missing here or there i think but they are well painted) 
2 Trays of Mordor Knights (plastic, Need new lances) 
Assorted Mounted Nazgul (Off the top of my head, Dark Marshal,The Betrayer, The Dymerlak) 
Full Lotr Starter (i think its all there)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd sent azkaellon


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry I'm gonna have to put 2 posts up my phone won't let me put two pics up


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sentinel


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey azkaellon I've sent you a pm


----------

